
Git shortcuts like you've never seen before - adito
https://github.com/ndbroadbent/scm_breeze
======
mceachen
Very clever!

I had a problem with the installation script failing quietly. Just add this to
your ~/.bash_profile to install:

    
    
      [ -s "$HOME/.scm_breeze/scm_breeze.sh" ] && source "$HOME/.scm_breeze/scm_breeze.sh"

------
Confusion
Not just git shortcuts: the idea of a short and fast way to switch between
projects through a project repository is of mindblowing simplicity. That's
going to save me a lot of keystrokes...

~~~
p4lindromica
Or you could just add the directory all your repos are in to your CDPATH ...

export CDPATH=.:$HOME:$HOME/repos

~~~
joelthelion
or use autojump/j/z/ etc.

------
skrebbel
I like it, but these tools are really starting to feel like a very cumbersome
reimplementation of TortoiseGit.

~~~
seclorum
I agree with you - every time I see some new fancy GIT shell, and all the
accoutrements that must be set up in the shell to get some sort of
'application intelligent integrated development shell' I feel like its 1983
and we're building GUI's with ANSI all over again.

Of course, I'm insanely jealous of these git'ologists with their fancy shells
.. I'd love to have the patience to sit down and learn their wizardry .. but
in the meantime, plain ol' git needs to be learned, can be learned, and
doesn't require arcane insertions into ones .bashrc before one can be
productive. Nice to see it, but no thanks: I'll stay plain, just coz.

~~~
DougBTX
> arcane insertions into ones .bashrc

Are there particular changes to .bashrc that you think are arcane, or do you
mean that any change to .bashrc is arcane?

~~~
seclorum
Just the idea that the installation of an "app development environment" starts
with modifying my bashrc, and thus my entire shell, bothers me. This may not
be a rational fear, but as a crufty old Unix guy, it a 'smell' to me.

Its just not clean - there are too many opportunities to have something end up
in there that breaks something else. My .bashrc is not an /etc.

I know, I know .. there is no other way to have a fully super-duper shell
environment with pretty colors and notifications and other .. GUI-like
elements .. without tweaking my prompts and touching my vars and so on. But,
hey .. couldn't the same concept be built up as a real application, after all,
which spawns its own shell and leaves my system defaults alone ..

~~~
shabble
it would be relatively easy (and I'd be surprised if someone hadn't scripted
it to make it easier) to have a set of project specific configs which you
merge into your global configs and exec a subshell per project. If you did it
inside screen/tmux then you'd be able to switch between them easily as well.

The main issue I have with discriminating shells like this is that I tend to
have a whole bunch open, and use the first I find that isn't already doing
something useful. This means a lot of the time it's using features that
technically 'belong' to a different project.

------
lancefisher
I think I want it for the file shortcuts alone. Those will save me tons of
keystrokes.

~~~
mceachen
If you use bash or zsh, you might want to check out CDPATH. From the bash man
page:

    
    
      CDPATH The search path for the cd command. This is a colon-separated
      list of directories in which the shell looks for destination
      directories specified by the cd command. A sample value is ".:~:/usr".

~~~
jonathanwallace
Beware: CDPATH can wreck some eye-gouging pain when compiling ruby gem
extensions.

And by eye-gouging pain, I mean that it takes you an extended period of time
to determine why you can't bundle env-js when everyone else seems to have no
problem. A simple export CDPATH="" resolves the issue with no problem.

------
dave1010uk
"git add -i" has a similar number-as-a-filename shortcut out of the box but
this is much better. I do a "git status" followed by something like "$EDITOR
$e1", many times a day.

------
exDM69
I have something similar configured with Vim + Fugitive. I use leader+g to
prefix git commands, comma being my leader key. For example ",gs" is for git
status, ",gb" for git blame, and so on.

Do I want something similar in my shell? Hell no. That would add ambiguity and
make tab completion less efficient.

------
slug
That giganourmous prompt takes too much screen space. Having a few characters
left to type at the end without switching lines doesn't seem very appealing to
me. At least put a \n somewhere. For the directory name I'm also a fan of \w
and PROMPT_DIRTRIM

------
samuel1604
I like it but it's kind of slow on my macbook I understand this make much more
thing but sometime i have to wait for 1/3 second until it get switched to the
new repos. Nice work tho, I guess I just need a SSD upgrade (sigh)

------
mehulkar
But I like typing.

~~~
tiedemann
Me too! I actually bought myself a Topre RealForce keyboard just to ewnjoy it
even more.

Knowing vanilla git commands is still important too.

